# Self Employed in the Canaries



## Rubicon (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a query on the costs involved in working on a self employed basis in the Canaries. 

My initial thoughts were that I'd have to make a payment of approximately 250 euros per month towards the social security. I had an interview a few days ago and the position on offer was on a self employed basis, the owner stated that part of the social security payments would be met by the company but I would also pay an element of this, sounds much like being employed to be honest where both parties make a contribution. They were quite vague on this part of the position so I'd like to gain a better understanding of how it works if anybody can shed some light on this or point me in the right direction if it's already been discussed on a different thread.

Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rubicon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query on the costs involved in working on a self employed basis in the Canaries.
> 
> ...


you're either employed on a contract, or self-employed

there's no 'half & half' deal available (unless I've missed something new) 

what they might mean is that, as in the UK, when you are employed there is an element of the 'NI' which is the employee's contribution & an element which is the employer's - it's deducted at source - in which case yes, you would be 'employed' as opposed to 'self-employed' 

imo that's a better deal


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was offered an assistant teachers position for the local Education Authority, here in the Canaries. They said that I would be self employed, but that they would attend to all contributions, anyway having worked for over 50 years I declined the offer. The Canary Isles differ in so many ways to the Iberian part of Spain, you might have to enquire locally.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I was offered an assistant teachers position for the local Education Authority, here in the Canaries. They said that I would be self employed, but that they would attend to all contributions, anyway having worked for over 50 years I declined the offer. The Canary Isles differ in so many ways to the Iberian part of Spain, you might have to enquire locally.


yes that's quite common here too - it works out cheaper for the 'employer' & is at best an 'unofficial' agreement

self-employed is self-employed though - & that's not the same as the OP was describing


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

My partner is going self employed in the Canaries. Ill ask him tonight when we speak on the phone if you like and email you. Where in the Canaries are you or will you be living xx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes that's quite common here too - it works out cheaper for the 'employer' & is at best an 'unofficial' agreement
> 
> *self-employed is self-employed though - & that's not the same as the OP was describing*


Heh, sounds like my work situation.
I am "self employed" but all my hours are through one organization. I wonder if the "employer"/"client" is saying they'll take care of the IRPF while the original poster has to take care of his seguridad social payment. 

This is exactly how it's done with me.


----------



## Rubicon (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far and also Annie100 that would be great if you could run this by your partner. We're living in Lanzarote.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Heh, sounds like my work situation.
> I am "self employed" but all my hours are through one organization. I wonder if the "employer"/"client" is saying they'll take care of the IRPF while the original poster has to take care of his seguridad social payment.
> 
> This is exactly how it's done with me.


ahh - that would make sense

how does that work with one client? I always thought you were supposed to have more than one


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ahh - that would make sense
> 
> how does that work with one client? I always thought you were supposed to have more than one


I've never been told that. It wouldn't make much sense. What if you only got one juicy gig at a big company who hires you as an individual contractor? 



Technically, I *do* have a second client. However, that's only +/- 25€/mo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I've never been told that. It wouldn't make much sense. What if you only got one juicy gig at a big company who hires you as an individual contractor?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, I *do* have a second client. However, that's only +/- 25€/mo.


it's just what I had always read.... that if you have just one client you were considered to be employed & they should give you a contract

maybe that second client keeps you 'legal' ...

or maybe I'm wrong or maybe it has changed :confused2:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it's just what I had always read.... that if you have just one client you were considered to be employed & they should give you a contract
> 
> maybe that second client keeps you 'legal' ...
> 
> or maybe I'm wrong or maybe it has changed :confused2:


Oye vey. I love my bosses. I mean, clients. I'm quite certain they've got this very well researched. 


What about all the waiters/esses that are autonomos?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Oye vey. I love my bosses. I mean, clients. I'm quite certain they've got this very well researched.
> 
> 
> What about all the waiters/esses that are autonomos?


I suspect that a large minority aren't recorded anywhere 


most I know have more than one job though


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I suspect that a large minority aren't recorded anywhere
> 
> 
> most I know have more than one job though


I'm just thinking about my friend's restaurant. I know they're autonomos.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I'm just thinking about my friend's restaurant. I know they're autonomos.


some friends of mine who had a 'mom&pop' bar are opening a restaurant on Monday (tomorrow now!!) & will have staff there

I shall have to pick their brains...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ahh - that would make sense
> 
> how does that work with one client? I always thought you were supposed to have more than one


I've just been reading through this thread and was thinking the same 
According to this article you can work with one client, but maybe you should be on a different autónomo regime??
Autónomos dependientes | Ventajas y obligaciones de los autónomos


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've just been reading through this thread and was thinking the same
> According to this article you can work with one client, but maybe you should be on a different autónomo regime??
> Autónomos dependientes | Ventajas y obligaciones de los autónomos


Ay madre... 
_Por otra parte, el cliente y el freelance tendrán que firmar un contrato en el que se identifiquen las partes, se explique el objeto y la causa y se indiquen las contraprestaciones económicas, la duración del servicio (temporal o indefinida), además de los días de descanso y vacaciones._


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Ay madre...
> _Por otra parte, el cliente y el freelance tendrán que firmar un contrato en el que se identifiquen las partes, se explique el objeto y la causa y se indiquen las contraprestaciones económicas, la duración del servicio (temporal o indefinida), además de los días de descanso y vacaciones._


Hi - please would it be possible to provide a translation of any Spanish text posted on here? I'm mindful of the fact that many visitors to this forum do not speak Spanish sufficiently well to be able to understand legal phrases in that language. _Google Translate _cannot always be trusted, completely, either..!

I believe there's also a forum rule on this issue, if memory serves...

Thanks,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - please would it be possible to provide a translation of any Spanish text posted on here? I'm mindful of the fact that many visitors to this forum do not speak Spanish sufficiently well to be able to understand legal phrases in that language. _Google Translate _cannot always be trusted, completely, either..!
> 
> I believe there's also a forum rule on this issue, if memory serves...
> 
> ...


so there is !! I didn't even notice it was in Spanish - comes from working at translations on a Sunday I guess 


elenetxu said:


> Ay madre...
> _Por otra parte, el cliente y el freelance tendrán que firmar un contrato en el que se identifiquen las partes, se explique el objeto y la causa y se indiquen las contraprestaciones económicas, la duración del servicio (temporal o indefinida), además de los días de descanso y vacaciones._


basically it says that there needs to be a contract between the self-employed worker & the client , setting out length of contract , holidays etc


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> so there is !! I didn't even notice it was in Spanish - comes from working at translations on a Sunday I guess
> 
> 
> basically it says that there needs to be a contract between the self-employed worker & the client , setting out length of contract , holidays etc


Thank you - I appreciate your assistance. I'm in awe at your obviously incredible time-management skills.! My own ability to speak and write in Spanish is still woefully inadequate, despite my holding fast to my long- cherished dream of becoming fluent - eventually..!

You, by way of contrast, work as an English teacher _and_ as a translator in both languages - as well as being the mother of two teenaged girls! 

I'm reminded of an apt truism:

''_If you want a job done, you'd better ask a busy person_ (presumably, then, success lies in great planning and in ensuring that every scrap of available time is utilised to very best effect!). Now; if only I were no longer prone to_ sligh_t prevarication...:confused2:

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Rubicon (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anybody know if there's a reduced rate of the monthly social security payments for new start ups? I had a conversation yesterday and it was mentioned that the Spanish government had reduced the 250 euros for the first year to try and encourage new start ups?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubicon said:


> Does anybody know if there's a reduced rate of the monthly social security payments for new start ups? I had a conversation yesterday and it was mentioned that the Spanish government had reduced the 250 euros for the first year to try and encourage new start ups?


As far as I remember, if the current offer hasn't already finished then it's about to very soon. (from 50 euros depending on age)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm very interested in this discussion, because if I make it to Spain, I'll be self-employed. I read the article Pesky Wesky posted by using Google Translate and it didn't make a lick of sense to me. I've been self-employed in Canada since 1994, and we aren't paid for vacation or any other benefits whatsoever. It's up to the self-employed person to pay 100% for vacations, sick time, pension, unemployment contributions, etc. So it looks like understanding the self-employed rules in Spain is a whole new ball of wax. 

I bought a book on setting up business in Spain, but it's already 2 years old. So that's dangerous information.

Is there a Spanish government website explaining the rules of being self-employed? Often government websites have an option of viewing information in English, which means I don't have to use Google Translate. I hope that's not asking you guys too much. It seems others here would benefit from this too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just found this article in English about being self-employed. Does this sound about right?
Guide to Spain's autonomo system


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I just found this article in English about being self-employed. Does this sound about right?
> Guide to Spain's autonomo system


Yes, that's a very good company. Their info is generally up-to-date.

I spotted some errors a while back, emailed them, and the errors were fixed almost immediately.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, that's a very good company. Their info is generally up-to-date.
> 
> I spotted some errors a while back, emailed them, and the errors were fixed almost immediately.


Hi Snikpoh. Thank you so very much for checking out that article. That's awesome that you have personal experience with this website - that makes for a really good recommendation. So I'll use that article as a starting point. Again, thank you and thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, that's a very good company. Their info is generally up-to-date.
> 
> I spotted some errors a while back, emailed them, and the errors were fixed almost immediately.


Yes, It is good.
The guy used to post on here. Watch the video guides too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, It is good.
> The guy used to post on here. Watch the video guides too.


Pesky Wesky, thank you very much for your vote of confidence on the article. Yes, I'll watch the videos too. That's neat that the guy used to post on the forum. 

I'm buried in work right now, so can't get to this for about a week. Looking into this info on setting up as autonomo is my next dreaming-of-Spain project.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

We are moving out to Fuerten 8 weeks time, I'm setting up as an autonomo ( I'm a landscape photographer) and it looks like the monthly payments are around e250. We are out next week, finalising the house purchase, and I am seeing the lawyer, so I will ask the relevant questions and post back here! Good luck, it's an adventure!


----------



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I was offered an assistant teachers position for the local Education Authority, here in the Canaries. They said that I would be self employed, but that they would attend to all contributions, anyway having worked for over 50 years I declined the offer. The Canary Isles differ in so many ways to the Iberian part of Spain, you might have to enquire locally.


Is there much of this type of work. I am thinking to move with my three children to Canaries or Spain. I am currently a Teaching Assistant but I work one to one under SENco this is Special Education Need children.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

ezmerelda said:


> Is there much of this type of work. I am thinking to move with my three children to Canaries or Spain. I am currently a Teaching Assistant but I work one to one under SENco this is Special Education Need children.


Yes, but this scheme (in most parts of Spain) is 12 hr/wk for 700€/mo. 
Most applicants are fresh out of university. There are few requirements and you're really just there to help out in class, leading activities in English. This is hugely different from what you're doing right now.


----------



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Yes, but this scheme (in most parts of Spain) is 12 hr/wk for 700€/mo.
> Most applicants are fresh out of university. There are few requirements and you're really just there to help out in class, leading activities in English. This is hugely different from what you're doing right now.


Thankyou for the reply. I love my line of work. But any work in education will be good. I can just work with the school to lean it towards the behaviour side. I am doing a psychology degree as well leaning towards child behaviour.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ezmerelda said:


> Thankyou for the reply. I love my line of work. But any work in education will be good. I can just work with the school to lean it towards the behaviour side. I am doing a psychology degree as well leaning towards child behaviour.



Probably not of any use in a Spanish state school, but maybe in an international one?? Have a look for some jobs on google or try this Jobs | Nabss - there doesnt seem to be anything on there for the canaries at the moment, but maybe e-mail some of the schools http://www.nabss.org/index.php/en/schools ???

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

ezmerelda said:


> Thankyou for the reply. I love my line of work. But any work in education will be good. I can just work with the school to lean it towards the behaviour side. I am doing a psychology degree as well leaning towards child behaviour.


Not in the program I mentioned. It all depends on the school you're in, but if you're placed in a state school your hands are really bound as to what you can do. 

As JoJo mentioned, your best bet is to look at the private sector.


----------

